# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Pirro Çako

## shigjeta

Kjo eshte nje nga duetet e albumit te Piro Cakos dhe Inva Mules. Cili eshte mendimi juaj per kenget e Piro Cakos?

*YLLI  IM* 

Koha iken shpejt, sa shpejt, 
E skthehet me
Endrrat tona mbeten pas, 
Pergjithmone
Te nje yll lart ne qiell, 
Une ty te pres
Kur nata gjithesine mbulon
Si nje enderr e pafund eshte dashuria
Ne erresiren pa mbarim, 
Ku dal te gjej o ylli im
Pertej kufijsh ne largesi, 
Kur syri smbrin
       Syri smbrin
Sa here u ngrita une ne re
Kerkoj ne terr, por dot ste gjej
Ne mos me shume
Nje rreze con
O ylli im, ylli im

Qielli erret krejt nga rete, 
Kur ty ste shoh
Ankthi me pushton ne shpirt, 
Me mundon
Une jam yll qe ndricoj vetem per ty
Kur nata gjithesine mbulon
Si nje enderr e pafund eshte dashuria
Pertej kesaj jete do te mbrrij
Ky malli im, kjo nostalgji
Me vite drit, le pas nje yll
Dhe po u fik
       Po u fik
Se koha vitet qe jetojme
Jane vec nje cast ne dashuri
Ne mos me shume
Nje rreze con 
O ylli im, ylli im

Mund ta degjoni duke klikuar ketu

----------


## ^VJOSA^

Se koha vitet qe jetojme
Jane vec nje cast ne dashuri
Ne mos me shume
Nje rreze con 
O ylli im, ylli im


sa tekst i bukur shigjeta ma ha mendja dhe melodin duhet ta ket te persosur...eshte ne internet?

----------


## Lekë Rezniqi

Rrënqethem kur e dëgjoj këtë këngë...
Të falemnderit shumë Shqigjeta për temën dhe tekstin e këngës...

Në errësirën pa mbarim,
Ku dal të gjej o ylli im...

Vargje të mrekullueshme!

Leka nga Prishtina

----------


## As^Dibrane

Te dyja kete kenge jane me te vertet te bukura sidomos "Per nje cast..." e cila per gjate kohe vjet ishte ne te gjitha top listat. Eshte nje bashkepunim i mrekullueshem

----------


## shigjeta

Ky eshte dueti qe Pirro Cako kendon me te jatin Gaqo Cakon. Duke qene se e kendon me te jatin dhe jane te dy te njohur ne fushen e muzikes, te ngjall me shume emocion kur e degjon kengen (tekstin)

*Romance*

Mbeta me zerin e tij, si ne enderr
Enderr e tij, zeri im
Piano e vjeter ku rrinim bashk
Priste perseri

Ti dashuron boten tende
Ti i mungon botes sime
Mbi nje rreze do te vish, e di
Bashke me diellin
Si nje rreze eja...

Ref

Une do te vij
Do vij patjeter
Me zerat tend do zgjoj kengen 
Dhe shpresen
Do vish ti prap (une do te vij)
Do vish patjeter
Mbi pianon tone
Do ngjallim jeten

*Mall*

Ca pika shiu rrane mbi qelq
befas per ty une ndjeva mall
jetojme te dy ne nje qytet
dhe rralle shihemi sa rralle

Dhe m'u duk pak e cuditshme 
si erdh kjo vjeshte dhe ky  mengjes
qiejt e ngrysur pa lejlek
dhe shirat pa ylber ne mes

Ne c'enderr kemi rene kaq keq
qe dot s'po zgjohemi ne valle
ca pika shiu rane mbi qelq 
befas per ty une ndjeva mall

Kete kenge dhe kenge te tjera te ketij albumi "Ylli Im", tani mund t'i degjoni tek faqja e muzikes Albasoul.

----------


## dodoni

Tregut muzikor do ti shtohet edhe albumi i kantautorit Pirro Çako, Herët a vonë. Një përmbledhje prej 15 këngësh, ku 11 janë krijime të reja, mbështetur në poezi të Teodor Kekos e Timo Fllokos

Pirro Çako, Herët a vonë një album zemre


Alma Mile

Eshtë i bindur që ndoshta në këtë album, ka shumë gjëra për tu ndrequr, ndoshta nuk do të pritet siç duhet, megjithatë për të do të jetë i papërsëritshëm. Ky është albumi im i zemrës. Aty kam thënë shumë fjalë, që ndoshta nuk do ti them më kurrë, - thotë kantautori Pirro Çako, i cili së shpejti do të nxjerrë albumin e tij të parë, Herët a vonë. Ndoshta do ti kishte ardhur më për shtat titulli më mirë vonë se kurrë, megjithatë ai ka preferuar që albumit të tij, ti vendosë emrin e një kënge. Në të vërtetë është një këngë dashurie, por që i përshtatet gjithë filozofisë që përcjell kjo përmbledhje, por mbi të gjitha, rikthimit ndryshe të Çakos, nga kompozitor në kantautor. Karriera e tij si krijues ka nisur herët. Ka fituar çmimin e parë në Festivalin e 27-të të Këngës në Radio Televizionin Publik Shqiptar, në vitin 1988, me një këngë të kënduar nga Parashqevi Simaku dhe është rikthyer si fitues i Festivalit Kënga Magjike në vitin 2001. Ky rrugëtim shpjegon me pak fjalë deri-diku hapësirën që përfshihet në titullin Herët a vonë. 
Në këtë album janë përmbledhur 15 këngë, ndër të cilat 11 janë krijime të reja, ndërsa 4 janë këngë tashmë të njohura, si duetet me Rovena Dilon, Redon Makashin, kënga e kënduar së fundmi tek Kënga magjike, Unë, ti, ai, ajo, si dhe një duet me bashkëshorten e tij, Inva Mula. Për një album janë më se të mjaftueshme 11 krijime, megjithatë unë mendova të përfshija edhe këto 4 këngë, me qëllim që në këtë përmbledhje të përfshihen krijimet e mia më të mira,- thotë Çako. Përsa i përket teksteve të këngëve, ai ka preferuar të bashkëpunojë me artistin Timo Flloko, por ka shfrytëzuar edhe disa poezi të Teodor Kekos, ndërkohë që në fillimet e tij si krijues ka bashkëpunuar me poetin Agim Doçi. Ekzistojnë dy teknika për krijimin e një kënge, ajo e krijimit të muzikës mbi një poezi dhe e anasjellta, e tekstit mbi muzikën. Çështë e vëreta, teknika e dytë përdoret më shpesh, sepse është edhe më e favorshme, kjo për faktin se nuk gjenden shumë poezi të bukura, të cilat mund të bëhen këngë. Jeta është në lëvizje të vazhdueshme, krijohen raporte të reja, madje edhe terminologjia ndryshon me kalimin e viteve, ndryshojnë emrat e bareve ku të rinjtë mund të takohen, kështu që është e nevojshme që këngët të jenë sa më aktuale dhe të pëlqehen nga një masë sa më e madhe njerëzish, - thotë Çako, duke shtuar se në këtë teknikë ekziston edhe mundësia e krijimit të një teksti mbi një skenar, apo një episodi që të ka ndodhur në jetë, si në rastin e këngës së parë të albumit, e cila është frymëzuar prej një mbrëmjeje vonë në një pub, diku jashtë. Por ka edhe poezi që i qëndrojnë të gjitha kohërave, që janë në modë, si në rastin e tekstit të këngës Unë, ti, ai, ajo, i krijuar në vitin 1983 nga Teodor Keko. Bëhet fjalë për dy të rinj që prishen për hiç mos gjë, por që mbeten miq dhe nuk i mbajnë mëri njëri-tjetrit. E në të vërtetë kjo është një fabul që ndodh gjithmonë,- shton ai. Shumica e krijimeve të reja janë të tipit baladë, të cilat janë më të preferuarat për kantautorin, por ka edhe 2-3 këngë tregu, siç i quan Çako, apo këngë komerciale, të cilat mund të kapen më lehtë prej dëgjuesit. Mes tyre është edhe një tjetër duet, i kënduar me Mariza Ikonomin, e titulluar Fajtori.com, që e ka zanafillën tek bisedat on line në internet. Gjithashtu, Çako ka menduar që të realizojë edhe dy videoklipe, që sipas tij tashmë janë kërkesë e kohës dhe që plotëson idenë e autorit për këngën. Megjithatë mendoj se suksesi qëndron tek vetë kënga, e jo tek videoklipi,- thotë ai. Menjëherë sapo të hedhë në treg këtë album, ai do të nisë punën për albumin tjetër. Tashmë kam në duar shumë materiale dhe dëshiroj që me albumin e ri, ti kundërvihem këtij të parit. Përveçse ka gjëra që duhen përmirësuar, mendoj që me albumin e dytë, të zbres sa më shumë tek njerëzit, të përfshij një masë më të gjerë,- thotë Çako, duke shtuar se është e nevojshme ti përshtatesh tregut dhe preferencave të dëgjuesve, por pa dalë asnjëherë nga vetja. 
Kantautor, dikur një shfaqje e huaj
Kur kam filluar të shfaqem si krijues, të ishe kantautor, ishte një shfaqje e huaj dhe në mendjen time nuk lëvizte kurrkund ideja që të këndoja këngët e mia. Dhe deri në vitin 1992, nuk kishte as albume dhe as kantautorë,- thotë Pirro Çako, për të shpjeguar se përse u shfaq vonë edhe si këngëtar. Pas 7 vjet largimi nga Shqipëria, rikthehem dhe gjej një tjetër klimë, që të paktën teorikisht ishte ajo që duhej. Në vitin 1999, më bëhet një ftesë nga Ardit Gjebrea, që të këndoj një duet me babain tim, në edicionin e parë të Këngës Magjike dhe unë pranova. Pikërisht këtu nis kthesa. Jo sepse unë kam kënduar bukur, përkundrazi, vura re që diçka kisha trashëguar prej prindërve të mi. Por mbi të gjitha kjo ka të bëjë me pranimin psikologjik nga ana ime, si dhe me pranimin e publikut, i cili më mirëpriti. Atëherë unë thashë Pse jo?. Tashmë kanë kaluar 5 vjet që atëherë dhe unë dal me albumin tim të parë, - thotë Pirro Çako, me shpresën që njerëzit ta pëlqejnë albumin e tij të zemrës. 

Jeta është në lëvizje të vazhdueshme, krijohen raporte të reja, madje edhe terminologjia ndryshon me kalimin e viteve, ndryshojnë emrat e bareve ku të rinjtë mund të takohen, kështu që është e nevojshme që këngët të jenë sa më aktuale dhe të pëlqehen nga një masë sa më e madhe njerëzish



22/06/2004

Poashtu lexova diku se klipin e këngës promovuese të albumit do ta bëj në Prishtinë.

----------


## shigjeta

Keto dite mora CD e fundit te Pirro Çakos. Me pelqyen disa kenge te ketij albumi si edhe lirikat nga Teodor Keko dhe Timo Flloko. Me poshte po vendos tekstin e kenges _"Heret a vone"_, titullin e se ciles mban edhe albumi. 

*Herët a vonë*

_muzika - Pirro Çako
teksti - Timo Flloko_

Me flokët e tu kur era loz, bëhem xheloz,
parfumi që leshon, më deh, më turbullon...
Shtiza janë vështrimet e tua,
finte e llastime për mua.
Ëndrra me sy hapur pafund nis e fantazoj:
Trupin tënd të brishtë femëror kur ledhatoj

Ti me zigzaget e tua gracka me ngre,
mister dhe djallëzi ke në shpirt, por magjike je...
Ndalem të puth hapat e tua,
sa shumë të marroska një grua (!)
Vetëm qënia jote si rob më gjunjëzon,
sytë nga unë ti do ti kthesh, herët a vonë!

Ref.
Herët ose vonë, unë e di,
ti në kurth do biesh,
pre nga dashuria...
Herët ose vonë, unë e di,
ti do të dorëzohesh.
Në një shtrat ne,
etjen do ta shuajmë...
Herët ose vonë, unë e di,
do të robërohesh,
ti nga xhelozia...
Herët ose vonë, unë e di,
ti do të jesh e imja!...

Ti me kapriciot e tua, sa më tundon,
ajri që ti prek përreth... elektrizon...
Unë i humbur jam pa ty,
e humbur je dhe ti pa mua
Fjalët i merr era, më kot veten mundon,
kokën do ta vesh tek unë... herët a vonë!

 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## krispi

Pirro ka nxjerre edhe klipin e kenges "Heret a vone", kenga eshte e bukur ashtu sic eshte i gjithe albumi, vetem se klipi eshte i tmerrshem. Per mendimin tim ai klip nuk duhet te transmetohet, aty Pirro del si debil.... megjithese ne fakt eshte shume simpatik.

----------


## Agim Doçi

Pirro Çako është një kompozitor me ndjenjë dhe me krijimtari të saktë. Kam patur bashkëpunim në hapat  e para të Pirros, duke shkruar tekste që arritën të bëhen Hite shqiptare dhe që ishin Caku i Suksesit të Pirros. Asokohe kur shkrova këngën "E DUAM LUMTURINË" që e interpetoj mrekullisht parashqevi Simaku një Yll i Këngës Shqiptare, Pirro ngulmoj të bashkëpunim dhe unë kisha kënaqësi të punoja me të. Bëmë sëbashku edhe 5 këngë të tjera - që FITUAN çmime të pesta në Festivalet e Këngës në Radio televizion. Kujtoj çmimet me Morena Rekën (dy herë ku morrën pjesë të talentuarit Redo Makashi dhe Bledar Sejko), me Irma Libohovën, me Manjola Nallbanin etj.
Sot Pirro del me albumin e ri "herët a vonë" me dy autorë të tjerë Kekon dhe Fllokon. Albumin e kam dëgjuar por dueti i mrekullueshëm me Rovena Dilon "Për një çast më ndali zemra!..." them se është një nga perlat e frymëzuara të Pirros.
Tani nuk bashkëpunojmë më bashkë, sepse jemi larg në mendim dhe frymëzim...Unë kam vazhduar të bashkëpunoj me Edmond Zhulalin dhe sëbashku me Anjeze Shahinin përfaqsuam Shqipërinë në EUROSONG. Sivjet po me Zhulalin kemi në Festival një këngë që do e interpretoj e mrekullueshmja Mariza Ikoni - aktualisht një ndër Yjet e Kengës sonë. Mariza përveç vokalit instrument që ka, zotëron një interreptim mjeshtëror.
Pirro me gjithë zemër i uroj sukses dhe miqësisht i këshilloj të zbaotj premtimin që do futet më shumë midis njerëzve dhe dashamirësve të këngës. ai i ka të gjitha standartet e një kompozitori të talentuar.
Urime Çako i vogël - pinjoll i Çakos së Madh profesor Gaqos dhe zonjës Luiza.
Agimi

----------


## shigjeta

*Ndjenjë e pathënë*

_Teksti - Teodor Keko_

Më mundon kjo ndjenjë e pathënë,
fjalët t'i mi ktheve në harrim.
Në qiell është Hëna, s'i them dot Hënë,
s'të flas dot për mjegullën në agim.
Më mundon kjo ndjenjë e pathënë,
në gjoks ti vër çdo fjalë në vend të saj.
Pastaj do të përkund në një djep-këngë,
me Hënën flokëve si karficë e bardhë.

Ref.
Dhe nëse rrugët për në zemër dot s'i gjen,
më thuaj të t'i zgjas gishtërinjtë e mi.
Mbi ta mbështete kokën,
dhe për një çast ti pendë do të kthehesh,
brënda meje do të vërtitesh, shpirt!

Më mundon kjo ndjenja e pathënë,
Kur ti je kaq pranë dhe kaq e thjeshtë.
U këput një gjethe nga një pemë,
e verdhë si harresa... ishte vjeshtë.

----------


## KaLTerSi

Absolutisht e obsesionuar me albumin e Pirro Cakos.

*E dashur erdha *  me tekst te Teodor Kekos.


_E dashur, erdha! Pse vrenjtesh kot?
Ti po më prisje përsëri,
mos u cudit, unë jam një zog.

Kur dashuroj bëhem si ajri,
E ngre folenë aty ku dua!
Do, sdo, të futem në kraharor,
të pushtoj si i marri.
Po e mbylle ti derën,
une me forcë do ta hap, 
do ta copëtoj!

Do bësh sikur më ke inat.
Ndodhi e vjetër, unë e di!
Sjam buzëqumësht, por esnaf,
për dashuri di plot dredhi!
Unë do të puth, do të pushtoj në gji,
dhe po ma mbylle deren ti. 

E dashur, erdha,në prag ke dalë,
ke hapur portën dhe qesh nën hundë.
Sa përbetohesh me qindra fjalë,
më mire, eja, me puth!
Kur dashuroj behem si ajri,
e ngre folene aty ku dua!
Do, sdo, të futem në kraharor,
Të pushtoj si i marri.
Po e mbylle ti derën,
unë me forcë do ta hap,
do ta copëtoj!

E dashur, erdha! Pse vrenjtesh kot?
Ti po më prisje përsëri,
Mos u cudit! Unë jam një zog.
Po e mbylle ti derën,
unë me forcë do ta hap,
do ta copëtoj!_

Pa qene plotesisht ne dijeni nga kush ishte teksti kisha nje bindje qe ishte i Teodor Kekos. Karakteristike e shkrimeve te tij shpalosja e aftesive se miklimit.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## KaLTerSi

*Unë "Ai", ti "Ajo"*  tekst te Teodor Kekos

_Ja, ra mbrëmja. Ti s'je më.
Ku ke shkuar? Unë s'e di.
Ne u prishëm për hiçgjë,
edhe gjatë do mbajmë mëri.

Do harrohen telefonat,
nëpër pellgje sytë do na thahen.
Si prelud do bjerë nga qielli,
një dëborë... kristal i bardhë.

Dhe kështu, gjersa një ditë,
të na thotë jeta ne: Harro!
Do të mbesim anonimë,
do të jemi ne përemra,
Unë "Ai" dhe ti "Ajo".

Mbi ne ra ndarja si një dëborë,
mbuloi gjithçka: puthjet dhe fjalët.
Dhe vitet shkuan dalngadalë,
ujrat u ndotët, lumejtë u thanë.

Por, qaramanë, jo, s'do të bëhemi,
se na u thye ëndrra ty dhe mua.
Ndonjë ditë nëpër botë,
sytë tanë kur të takohen,
s'do të ketë urrejtje brenda._

----------


## KaLTerSi

*Kuturu* tekst i Timo Fllokos... mgjth duhet te them qe kjo kenge i shkon shume me teper A.Gjokes.  :buzeqeshje: 

*Eci rrugës kot, kuturù,
dhe s'di ku shkoj...
Xurxull jam prapë unë... se ajo,
një bohem nuk e do.
Sa të desha, shpirt,
s'mund ta dish.
Të vodhën ty pabesisht,
me pije mbys dhimbjen pa fund.

Sa e lumtur je, unë s'e di,
me atë që jeton.
Mund ta blejë ai për ty dhe botën,
vetëm zemrën, jo!
Mbeti shkretë tani streha jonë,
në luks je ngrirë... në kyç, trishton,
si në muze... si një Xhokondë.

Ref.
Unë në jetë i pasur s'jam vërtet,
por në ëndërr e shoh veten mbret (!)
Nëpër pub-e tok me miqtë harxhoj,
unë Hënën si monedhë.
Ti po fle tani, Xhokonda ime,
shiu si det mbi mua zbrazet,
as rrufetë s'më ngasin dot,
sa ka një Zot...!

Eci rrugëve kot, mori fund,
ky fati im - kuturù.
Ty s'të kam tani dhe në shi,
dehja po më shkund.
Se në dashuri, kur të dhemb,
jo dehja s'del dhe aq lehtë.Të desha, Xhokondë, ty... një bohemë...!*  

Teper ritmike si kenge!

----------


## shigjeta

> *Kuturu* tekst i Timo Fllokos... mgjth duhet te them qe kjo kenge i shkon shume me teper A.Gjokes.


Edhe mua me pelqen me shume ne interpretimin e Aleksander Gjokes, por nuk e di nese kjo eshte sepse A. Gjoka e kendon me mire, apo sepse e degjova kengen per here te pare nga ai  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## KaLTerSi

*Taka Krak* tekst i Timo Fllokos. 

*S'më merr gjumi...
Prej së largu
vjen e shuhet ritmi i këngës "Bailamos".
Me sytë mbyllur si somnambul,
hapat pak nga pak atje më çojnë

Hyra brenda, syve s'ju besova,
të kish sjellë ty Zoti sonte veç për mua?
Mikja ime, sa shumë të kam kërkuar,
e vogël është kjo botë për tu takuar.

Ref.
Kur ajo më pa taka "krak", iu thye edhe ra,
dhe ashtu e zbathur mu afrua.
Sysh më more! - tha...
Unë në gjumë rashë. Më jep frymë i thashë,
se jeta është vetëm një çast....
Sikur të ma falësh trupin tënd këtë natë,
ti s'bën mëkat!

Dot nuk pritëm,
dritën fikëm,
ishim dy të dashuruar, jo fajtorë...
Rastësi... je mbret i botës,
vjen një herë dhe ikën përgjithmonë.

Gjithë pasion m'u dha kur e pushtova,
afshi i saj në Qiell të Shtatë më ngjiti mua...
Mikja ime, ti frymë më dhe nga vetja,
në këtë botë më mbyt pa fund vetmia.*

Shigjeta - ne fakt une nga Cako e degjova per here te pare por Sandrit i shkon me teper me karakterin qe ka dhe zerin e tij natyrisht.

----------


## shkodrane82

Pirro Çako lindi në Tiranë në një familje artistësh. Të dy prindërit e tij ishin këngëtarë, Gaqo dhe Luiza Çako, njëri tenor dhe tjetra soprano. Ambjenti artistik familjar krioji traditën që ndoqi më pas dhe Pirro... Por ai kish vendosur ndryshe, ëndrra e tij ish të bëhej kompozitor e të shkruante muzikë për të prekur zemrat e mijëra njerëzve, ti bënte ata të gjenin në këtë muzikë një ngjarje apo episod të jetës. Njohuritë e para muzikore i merr në moshen 6-vjecare, duke ndjekur degën e pianos pranë shkollës "Kongresi i Përmetit", me mesuese Lali Gabecin. Në moshën 9 vjeçare ndjek kursin e parë të kompozicionit që u hap në Pallatin e Pionerëve ne Tiranë, me inisiativen e kritikut të njohur të muzikës Spiro Kalemi. Me përfundimin e shkollës 8 vjeçare në degën e pianos Pirro vazhdon studimet në liceun artistik "Jordan Misja" në Tiranë, në degën e kantos, pasi prindërit aspironin që të bëhej një pasardhës i tyre në këtë fushë. Studimet në lice, të cilat zgjatën 4 vjet, ridimensionuan formimin e tij artistik të deri atëhershëm. 

Pas një përgatitje dy vjecare me kompozitorin Aritistin e Popullit Çesk Zadeja për degën e kompozicionit dhe nga ana tjetër me Artistin e Popullit dirigjentin Rifat Tejqa në degën e dirigjimit, ju dha e drejta për të ndjekur Akademinë e Arteve në degën e dirigjimit, të cilën Pirro e kreu me sukses. Me mbarimin e studimeve të larta emërohet në Radio Tirana, ku për 5 vjet me rradhë punon si redaktor muzike në programin e dytë. Por ëndrra e tij ishte të shkruante muzikë, prandaj, duke përfituar edhe nga pozicioni i favorshëm ku punonte, fillon të shkruajë këngët e para në anketat muzikore të festivaleve për pionierë. Puna e tij krijuese jep frytet e saj hap pas hapi derisa në vitin 88 Pirro Çako merr pjesë për herë të parë në Festivalin e Këngës në RTSH dhe është fitues me këngën "E duam lumturinë". Do të pasojnë me rradhë Fest 89 me këngën "Jemi zemrat e çdo moshe", si fitues i çmimit të dytë; Fest 90 me këngën "Veç një herë jetojmë", fituese e çmimit të tretë dhe Fest 91 me këngën "Horoskop 92", gjithashtu fituese e çmimit të tretë. 

Karriera e tij premtuese ndërpritet nga erërerat e forta të tranzicionit dhe ai, si mijëra bashkëatdhetarë, largohet nga Shqipëria drejt perëndimit, për një jetë aq të ëndërruar dhe të panjohur, për tu vendosur në Paris. Me kalimin e viteve fillon të ndjejë mungesën e publikut shqiptar dhe bën një tentativë të parë për tu rikthyer në Dhjetorin e vitin 94 ku merr pjesë në Festivalin e RTSH me këngën "Një tren drejt lindjes". Por situata në Shqipëri nuk premtonte, kështu që, me përmbushjen e kësaj dëshire që kish munguar prej kohësh, rikthehet në Paris pa ndonjë ide të qartë mbi të ardhmen. 

Viti 95 për Pirron nuk ishte si gjithë të tjerët. Për herë të parë bëhet baba dhe dëshira për ti qëndruar afër të birit, Anthony, dhe Invës, e cila ndërkohe kishte filluar të hidhte hapa gjigandë ne karrierën e saj, e detyrojnë për disa vite të qendrojë larg jetës artistike shqiptare. Gjatë kësaj kohe njihet më mirë me muzikën variete franceze dhe e finalizon atë me marrjen e diplomës në "Ecole Normale de Musique de Paris / Alfred Cortot" në degën e kompozicionit për muzikë filmi. Kjo kurorëzon dhe pasionin e tij për kompozicionin. 

Ana tjetër e pasionit mbetej muzika e bukur dhe publiku që i mungonte gjithnjë e më shumë. Pas një periudhe 7 vjeçare, Pirro vendos të rikthehet jo si turist, por kësaj rradhe si kantautor, ëndrra që e kishte tunduar gjatë gjithë jetës. Ideja se ishte djali i një këngëtari të madh dhe bashkëshorti i një sopranoje po aq të talentuar e kishin vënë përpara një përgjegjësie artistike. Do të shfaqej dhe ai si këngëtar një ditë vallë?. Ëndrra u bë realitet në Tetor të vitit 2000, kur Pirro Çako bashkë me Rovena Dilon fitojnë çmimin e parë në Festivalin e Kënges Magjike në interpretimin e këngës "Për një çast më ndali zemra". Kjo i dha besimin në vetvete dhe hapi portat për të vazhduar karrierën si kantautor. Po atë vit ai fiton çmimin e tretë në Festivalin e 40 në RTSH me këngën "Antinostradamus", por kësaj rradhe vetëm si kompozitor. 

Një vit më vonë së bashku me Redon Makashin është fitues i çmimit të tretë me këngën "Falja njërit dashurinë" në Festivalin e Kënges Magjike, ndersa në vitin 2003 kënga "Unë ai, Ti ajo" fiton çmimin e kantautorit më të mirë po në këtë festival. 

Në Qershor 2004 publikon albumin e tij të parë të titulluar "Herët a vonë". Brenda tij gjenden 15 këngët më të mira që ka kompozuar e kënduar që nga pranvera e vitit 2000, ku pjesa më e madhe e tyre do të dëgjohen për herë të parë nga publiku shqiptar. Në projektet e tij pas albumit zë vend kompozimi i një komedie muzikale që do të ishte një eksperiencë e re si për autorin ashtu edhe per auditorin shqiptar.

----------


## shkodrane82

keto vitet e fundit jam njofte me shume me kenget e tija, dhe te them te drejten 
eshte nder te preferuarit e muzikes shqiptare per mua. 
Gjithe kenget e tija si ne tekst dhe muzike jane te plota dhe mjaft tingelluese.
Nder kenget me te bukura per mua jane :

Taka Krak
Falja njerit dashurine
Per nje cast me ndali zemra
Kuturu
Heret a vone....

----------


## shkodrane82

*Falja njërit dashurinë*
_Timo Flloko - P. Çako_

Unë për ty i brodha rrugët,
pa fund në Tiranë...
Kujt ia fal, ti, përkëdheljet,
dhe puthjet këtë natë?!
Dalngadalë po shuhen dritat,
në bulevard...
Shirat nisën prapë... zogjtë po ikin...
dhe unë mbeta,
si një endacak!

Sa çudi kur ti më thua:
Në zemër të kam...
Unë e ndjej, ti e bën enkas,
me shpresë kot më mban.
Dhe pastaj sërisht largohesh,
nga syte më humb,
mallin të ma shtosh.
Pa ty, mbyllem thellë në vete,
Qytetit s'dal dot.

Mos na bëj aq shumë të vuajmë,
hape zemrën dhe na thuaj:
Cilin do më shumë nga ne?
Me pang në shpirt, ti, mos na lër!
Falja njërit dashurinë,
kurse tjetrit dëshpërimin...
Dhimbjen kush nuk e provon, zemra ime,
në këtë botë!

U bënë netë që s'po të shohim,
dhe blirët janë tharë.
Piano-baret, bulevardet,
pa ty heshtin, qajnë...
I mungon ti këtij qyteti,
në çdo skaj, në çdo sekondë...
Hyri dimri përsëri,
dhe zemra tu ftoh?!

*Për një çast më ndali zemra*
_Timo Flloko - P. Çako_

Për një çast më ndali zemra, s'ishe ti,
shpirtin sonte ma trazove përsëri.
Më kujtohet sa shumë prisja,
që të ndjeja erën tënde.
Kthehu! Dhe njëherë unë të Të shihja.

Ëndrra gjumin ma këputi, e më zgjoi,
mbi nënkresë të ndjeva frymën, ku je ti?
Puthjet ende janë nxehta,
s'na i ftoh dot largësia.
Eja, mos u fshih vetëm në ëndrra!

Ref.
Unë dhe ti,
lusnim natën që dhe pak të zgjaste,
të mos kish agim.
Edhe dielli fare të mos lindte.
Vetëm unë dhe ti,
lusnim natën që pafund të zgjaste,
të mos kish mbarim.
Edhe dielli atë ditë të shuhej,
ndarje të mos kish.
Nëse mijëra kilometra sot na ndajnë,
mos më thuaj, humbi dashuria,
më të madhe e bën largësia.
Eja, zemër, netët t'i përcjellim si dikur.

Dashuria nis me ty, mee ty mbaron.
Je kuptimi që merr dita sa fillon.
Puthjet ende janë të nxehta,
s'na i ftoh dot largësia.
Eja, mos u fshih vetëm në ëndrra!

*Eklipsi i dashurisë*
_Timo Flloko - P. Çako_

Në Paris edhe pak po zbardh,
në New York mesnata bie...
Dita mua sytë mi zgjon,
nata ty qerpikët t'i mbulon...

Fletët gris në kalendar,
ditët, netët, rrokullisen.
Gjithë ky mall që na mundon,
pa mbarim e bën këtë pritjen tonë...

Sa herë shohim lart në qiell,
vezullon për ne Ylli i Mëngjesit.
Veç ai na sheh të dy kur lind,
është i fundit yll atje që shuhet...!

Pa ty nata është e gjatë,
pa ty ditë nuk ka.
Kur dielli lind tek unë,
atje tek ty fillon të perëndojë...
Na ndan një oqean.
Sa larg... dhe pranë...

Ky eklips dhe pak do zgjasë,
kur errësira të largohet.
Sytë e tu dhe sytë e mi,
hënën, diellin pranë do ti afrojnë...

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Te lumte Lonce... :shkelje syri: 

tash ke reputacione nga kushuriri i Piros Berti qe osht ne Amerike...LOL

Pershendetje Berto... :shkelje syri:

----------


## shkodrane82

Lol Xhuxho ta dinte Pirroja vete sa here degjohet ai ne shpine tone, 
do habitej dhe ai vete... :ngerdheshje:

----------

